# how do i print cold/hot peel screenprint transfers?



## harleychic02 (Jun 19, 2007)

i am not sure what cold/hot peel transfers are exactly -- i would love to know ANy and everything about it. any self help tips out there from someone that knows about it???

i would like to be able to create a screenprinted design that i can hold and apply to shirts as needed instead of guessing sizes, qty, etc....


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Angie,

A Hot peel transfer means that when you press the design on a garment 
you peel the paper right away while still hot ( Hence the name)
The cold peel transfer has the paper removed after a cool down period.

Michael


----------



## harleychic02 (Jun 19, 2007)

well, what i am truly curious about is something called hot split???? i have ran across the terminology a few times on the net ---- it involves screenprinting to a media to be applied to garments at a later date --- as best i know. i want to know more about it -- i believe it requires special inks and i have no idea other than that really.


----------



## CustomScreen (May 3, 2007)

its all to do with the paper some paper is hot split some paper is cold peel, and some will do both, i think you get a different ink release depending on what kind of paper you use, if you have hot split transfers you need to peel the paper off while its still hot, if you let it cool it can be alot harder to peel and pull some ink from the garment, we used to use a paper called supertrans, i think its a wilflex paper, it worked hot or cold


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a quick article on how to screen print transfers:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html

and another: Printing Plastisol Transfers


----------

